# G'day from Lake of the Woods, Canada



## Steveca

I've only recently heard about microskiffs. As an amateur boat/kayak building (ususally skin on fram) I'm intrigued in this one person made for fishing watercraft. 

The design that most interests me is the SoloSkiff. However the one thing I cannot determine is the hull shape. 

The price of the SoloSkiff and the transport cost put it completely out of reach for me in here in Central Canada. So the next best thing would be to build something like it. While I've done a few skin on frame watercraft I think this project will be a foamie, rigid closed cell foam, glued to vertical plywood and the hull encased in epoxied fiberglass screening. 

I would appreciate hearing from anyone on this forum who has built any design of microskiff. 
Also if you happen to have a SoloSkiff I'd appreciate a few upside down hull photos and since you have one I have to ask what would you change about it if you could redesign it?

Feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Good Fishing all !
Steve


----------



## yobata

Welcome Steve! Here is a link to a Bateau plan for a solo style skiff that you may find helpful. Also the plans are relatively inexpensive...

http://bateau.com/studyplans/FS13_study.php?prod=FS13

Also, here is where the build threads are for the FS13 
http://forums.bateau2.com/app.php/page/build-threads?sid=d0b3b3408258d79dd7b4a4b50ab59f1d


----------



## Steveca

Ye


yobata said:


> Welcome Steve! Here is a link to a Bateau plan for a solo style skiff that you may find helpful. Also the plans are relatively inexpensive...
> 
> http://bateau.com/studyplans/FS13_study.php?prod=FS13
> 
> Also, here is where the build threads are for the FS13
> http://forums.bateau2.com/app.php/page/build-threads?sid=d0b3b3408258d79dd7b4a4b50ab59f1d


----------



## Steveca

Yes, I've seen that FS13 design and will add that to my collection of watercraft designs on my corkboard. 
However the more comments I read about the SoloSkiff the more I want to know more about that design, particularly the hull.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/jealous-of-shalla.17431/

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/building-something-super-skinny.17412/

These are two of the best builds of this type for your reference.

Nate


----------



## Steveca

WhiteDog70810 said:


> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/jealous-of-shalla.17431/
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/building-something-super-skinny.17412/
> 
> These are two of the best builds of this type for your reference.
> 
> Nate


Thanks Whitedog I'll check them out. I'm still hoping to do a foam construction but worried about doing a transom that will hold a small outboard, like a 3 hp.


----------



## Steveca

Does anyone have dimension of the Soloskiff and some pictures of the hull (boat upside down)?


----------



## Blue Zone

Steve,

Welcome to the forum.

Just a thought. I've always fancied the western drift boats. I don't know if there are any plans available, but they look like a pretty simple build. I think you can look at a few photos, get the idea and just wing it if you have a way to draw a basic design. They are basically flat-bottomed and meant to be rowed though you can put power on some designs. 

By the way, many years ago I found myself over on the Northern part of Rainey Lake; superb fishing for walleye and pike. Beautiful part of the world. Are there any trout streams around there running between all those damn lakes?


----------



## Steveca

Hi Blue Zone
I'll check out the drift boards but I'm still hung up on the coolness of the Ambush and Solo Skiffs. I want to make mine out of closed cell foam and a minimal amount of plywood for strength then cover with epoxy and fiberglass screening. I am after the flatter total use deck for fishing off and or climbing on board after snorkeling. 
Yes that Rainy River area is fine country, we are closer to Winnipeg MB now but my wife is from Rainy River On. The northeast corner of Lake of the Woods, just north of Rainy River is where I head for when fishing or camping. Lots of fish species and full of crayfish. 

Steve


----------

